# Hi from Charleston, my kittens rule



## trentdk (Mar 1, 2007)

I've always used forums for my big hobbies like jeeps and being a computer geek, but I forgot all about the kitties! Glad I found this place  My fiance and I got two kittens from the SPCA last August. Check out the video I made in my sig-- they're freakin cute.

... and I always thought of myself as a dog person until Aubrey (my fiance) stuck me in a shelter room with 20 kittens running around. That'll convert you quick 

Hi everyone!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! 

:2kitties 


*I'm trying to watch the video, but with my computer, it'll be about 20 minutes. :roll: *


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Very cute kittens!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome....cute video, kitties look like they're having a ton of fun!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Cute video, Trent....looks like they're not camera-shy at all.....in fact, it looks like they think the camera is a cat toy. :lol:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Glad to have you join us trentdk. That video was really cute too, especially with all the pawing and you are pretty brave playing with them with that blue ball, I'd be scared to get clawed out 8O


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Trent! Great video and sweet kittens! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

FINALLY saw the video - great music, good actions shots, your kittens DO rule! :lol:


----------



## waschaf (Jan 10, 2007)

a big welcome to you enjoy...


----------



## trentdk (Mar 1, 2007)

Ya, I guess I have gotten brave playing with them and their claws  The back of my hands are continuously scratched and scabbed, lol, (but I ask for it, not their fault heh)

I built a cat tree and they do some funny stuff on it, I plan on getting that on video one of these days.

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome to you and the beautiful furrys!


----------

